
HTML5 Drag and Drop in detail - DanielRibeiro
http://ajaxian.com/archives/html5-drag-and-drop-in-deeetail
======
lanstein
(2009)

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Still relevant. Very. In particular if you are using canvas (where the first
solution applies inside it, whereas the html5 DND support doesn't, even though
they both are on html5 spec).

